# Noticeable noise when engine switched off



## steelwhip (May 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I noticed the other night after a long (and sometimes hard) drive that, after I switched the engine off and left the car, there was a loud airy (I'm guessing fan) noise coming from my bonnet, along with some bleeps and generic computer sounds.

I've been told that a car usually stays on to cool itself down for a further 5 minutes or so, even when you've switched it off yourself, but just wanted to confirm this or find what it really is

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The vents noise is from led headlights..
When the car is off is off, a good advice to help the turbo life is to wait few second before turn the car off if you drove hard or hot conditions.
Anyway there should be a bit circuit to move a bit of oil around the turbo to help the problem above but it doesn't generate noticeable sound with the bonnet closed


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The fans will run after the car is switched off in response to engine temperature; you could open the bonnet to confirm.

I expect that similar to the Mk2, there is also a small electric water pump that also runs on after you've switched the engine off to provide engine and turbo cooling. That pump is very quiet and generally goes unnoticed.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think he meant the small fans on the led headlights and not the big one!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I get some soft beeps at about 1 second intervals for a short while afterwards sometimes. Haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

they come from electronic parts above the engine..I think are parts of the cooling circuit for the turbo, some pressure recover and something like that..


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I too have heard a sound following a journey that I have heard on a number of VAG and Ford cars. It's not fan noise but more of a brief mechanical clatter. It's confused me for a while now as to what it could be, any suggestions?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> they come from electronic parts above the engine..I think are parts of the cooling circuit for the turbo, some pressure recover and something like that..


They reminded me of the beeps you get from an intruder alarm system when entering / leaving and I wondered if it was the car alarm setting itself. Stops after about 20 seconds.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > they come from electronic parts above the engine..I think are parts of the cooling circuit for the turbo, some pressure recover and something like that..
> ...


Mine makes this beeping too. Next time I notice it I will try to record it and post it here for confirmation as to wht it is. I've seen folks looking oddly at the car just after I have left it as it beeps away to itself.


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

It's a normal thing.. Don't freak out about it.. It's from the coolant pump circulating coolant for about a minute or 2 of switch off.. Hence the radiator fan is also on at that time.. It's usually more pronounced on 2.0T's due to pump placement. It's more pronounced in mine because I run without the engine cover for additional cooling! Cheers!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Just yesterday I noticed the electronics of the car chatting to itself. 
I had a fairly brisk jolly around the country lanes then came home and washed the car about 45 minutes later. There were muted beeps and whistles. Definitely electronic, not mechanical.

It may be the alarm setting or something else but it sounded like the normal mutterings of a cars electronics to me.


----------

